# Solved: error message



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I am getting this error message "Safari web content quit unexpectedly while using -librooksbas.dylib plug-in
Please can anyone help?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

https://discussions.apple.com/message/23008802#23008802

P.S. You need to list your OS X version and Safari versions when asking for help, it makes things so much easier to start.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry for the lack of information I wrongly assumed it was in my profile. It is OS X 10.9 Mavericks. Unfortunately I cannot go to your link you gave me as my ISP is giving me grief as the line in up and down. Now able to get the Apple Discussions and have deleted Rapport thanks.


----------

